# SUBS, Allentown, Bethlehem, Easton, Quakertown PENNSYLVANIA



## Chuckie (Oct 13, 2005)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

We are looking for a few good subs for Plowing, Snowblowing, Shoveling, in all of the Locations in the title. Please contact me with your information and we will get back to you asap. Thanks. Chuckie aka The Grassman [email protected] Thanks


----------



## hosiersL&L (Nov 25, 2007)

We are from the Boyertown area, looking for possible sub work when there is snow there and not here. 

2006 dodge ram 2500 meyers plow and spreader
1993 ford f-250 meyers plow and spreader


----------



## 92XT (Nov 30, 2007)

* ............d I T T O S .......*


----------



## ajd51580 (Nov 28, 2007)

*interested in being a sub*

ive been plowing for 4 years using other people's eqipment. im thinking about buying a truck and a plow. how much would you pay hourly for a blizzard 8-10? and how many hours would you anticipate me working in a small storm , and how many hours in a bigger storm. please get back to me.
Andy


----------



## 92XT (Nov 30, 2007)

ajd51580;445869 said:


> ive been plowing for 4 years using other people's eqipment. im thinking about buying a truck and a plow. how much would you pay hourly for a blizzard 8-10? and how many hours would you anticipate me working in a small storm , and how many hours in a bigger storm. please get back to me.
> Andy


its not werth it son.......a blizzard costs approx. 5-6 gee's itll take yearsto see a profit. ... but you gotta start somewhere.... these guys are only paying 75hr.max for your experience... and you wait 30-90 days to get paid....get an ol' truck w/ an ol meyers 1st to see if ya really wanna compete w/ the ho's..
.................................................................................................................................................my opinion


----------



## mmtwin (Jan 14, 2005)

Have my 2001 chevy. That still have some free time. Allentown will work for me. Let me know with rates and that. [email protected]
Thanks Mike


----------

